# Strange whistling sound...is it bad?



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. I hope someone can help me with this thing I am concerned about.

For the past few days, I've noticed that Snowy makes this soft whistling sound when he is breathing at night. Snowy sleeps in my Dad's old study at night (he is free to roam the house from morning till bedtime). He doesn't seem to be making any noise during the day. It is only at night when I am playing with him inside his room that I would notice these soft whistling noise coming from him. It is not as bad as wheezing and it comes and goes (as in he would make these noises for a short while...then his breathing would be quiet...then it comes back again). I listened to his breathing when he is napping during the day and the whistling noise was not present at all. It somehow seems to only occur at night. It is not very loud though. I have to listen carefully with my ear near him to be able to hear it.

I've read somewhere before that it is never good when a cat makes any kind of sounds while breathing. And that it might related to a heart diesease???
Is this something I should be concerned about? Should I bring him to my vet asap? 
Any advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know of a cat who made sounds at night and she was given an OTC (people) med every day, but I can't remember what it was. It would be worth a vet visit, but I wouldn't consider it an emergency.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Zuba snores when he sleeps, not all the time, but occasionally, and he's fine, his heart is good and vet has never heard a murmur or anything abnormal.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Is Snowy carrying a few extra pounds? Being overweight is a common reason for snoring in cats. If not, and if the light snoring is the only thing you're seeing (no other symptoms), I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'd probably mention it to my vet during the next visit, but that's about it.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone for responding!
Sorry I wasn't more specific in my original post. Snowy eats and acts normal...he doesn't seem sick at all.

He is about a year old (not too sure about his age but vet said he was about 3 months old when I found him last September) and weighs about 9.5 lbs. Is that considered overweight?

The thing is he makes this sound when he is awake. I usually carry him to his room around 11 pm at night, and that would be when I would notice the whistling sound.
Sometimes after a round of hard play, he wound pant, but this whistling sound seems to come out even when he is not tired. 

Could this be a sign of flu maybe? Coz it kinda sounds like the sound we make when we try to breath through a blocked nose...


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Evita!

No, it is not there all the times. It comes and goes. That's why I am so puzzled by it. One moment he would be breathing without any noise...then he would make the whistling sound through his nose for a very short while...then it would be back to quiet again. 

I tried to listen to his breathing in the morning before I leave, and after I came back from work when he would be napping, but the whistling sound was not there both times. Maybe I will try to listen harder today after I get off work. And since tomorrow is a weekend, I will try to pay more attention and see if he makes the sound too during the day.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Personally, I'd have the vet check it out. If it turns out to be nothing then you can rest easy, if it should turn out to be something, it is so much better to catch problems early. I've always believed in "better safe than sorry"
Please let us know, whatever you choose to do.


----------

